# Sleeping Gerbils



## Claire17 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm new to gerbil keeping so apologies for harassing you all with questions! 

I got up this morning and it seems like my 2 girls had been sleeping in separate parts of their gerbilarium. I know gerbils usually like to sleep together so I was a bit surprised. They seem to be getting on, as I type they're sitting together destroying a toilet roll tube! I've seen them box once of twice but I think that's normal. 

I tend to be a bit of a worrier so I don't know if I need to be concerned? They seem to be happy otherwise. 

As I said, sorry for the endless questions! 

Thanks


----------



## Claire17 (Oct 27, 2014)

False alarm! I see now that Sadie likes to sleep right on Frankie's head. Of course. 

They're very sweet. When I got these gerbils I was unprepared for this level of cuteness!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

haha sometimes they just need their own space, if you live with someone in one room forever you would need a bit of time alone sometimes. You will find most of the time they will cuddle or sleep underground but alone sometimes as well. 

Awww i miss having gerbils we always said they look like scoops of ice cream when they sleep haha


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Glad your worry turned into nothing 

However if you do ever notice that they are sleeping apart, keep a careful eye on them because it could be a sign that fighting is imminent.


----------



## Claire17 (Oct 27, 2014)

Ha! They do look like scoops of ice cream! 

But I'll definitely keep an eye on them to ensure they stay sleeping together. I'd hate it if they couldn't live together and obviously I wouldn't want either of them to get hurt.

They seem to be happy in each other's company though!


----------

